# Recipe for sashimi?



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

anyone got recipe for sashimi?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

It's not terribly hard from what I've heard, I've never tried it myself but plan on it in the near future. Just make sure you have some good soy sauce, some wasabi, and some sushi ginger. Cut the pieces thin, like 1 inch wide by 1-1/2 inches long by 1/4 inch thick should be perfect for it. Just make sure that the fish you use is from saltwater, not freshwater. Freshwater fish may contain parasites that are killed by cooking. Saltwater fish do not have this parasite. Next time I catch some tog I will try to make some sushi/sashimi.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

I asked the sushi chef at a place in Hampton, and he said that you should not rinse your filets with water, just to pat them dry with a paper towel and keep them cool, but not in direct contact with ice or water. There was a bit of a language barrier so I wasn't able to get any more details. I have never tried it myself.


----------

